# Brown Butter Icecream



## piper (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the flavor of brown butter and cream is amazing and have been trying to make a brown butter ice cream. After my 6th attempt it seems wise to ask for help. My thinking at this point is to replace the butterfat in cream with the browned butter so I am using 100% whole milk and making a custard base with the browned butter. I have varied the ratio and always end up with fat granules in the finished product. I understand that there will be some grittiness from the browned protein and sugars but what I have is distinctly fat. I tried increasing the egg yolk content thinking that I could emulsify the fat better....Im clueless. Paul


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

You've got the right idea with the whole milk and butter. You're making a custard with the brown butter and eggs? This is where I'm confused... Anyhow fat granules would be caused by pouring hot fat into a cold liquid. 

Proper method:

- Melt butter and cook to noisette
- Combine butter and milk (and other flavourings) and bring to a boil
- whisk eggs and sugar together
- pour milk mix over the egg/sugar mix slowly while constantly whisking
- cook to crème anglaise (82 degrees C) over a double boiler (or low heat stove if you're brave) 
- strain through fine mesh chinois, cool over ice
- put mix into the machine only when the mix is already nice and cold


----------



## hunteral18 (Jul 12, 2009)

What u should as i have just recently made brown butter Ice cream is to prepare your browned butter, it should be a reddish golden colour and also prepare a basic creme anglais using skim milk instead of the full cream as there becomes too much fat in the emulsion for it to work properly. good luck .


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

We make an olive oil ice cream whose principles can easily be transferred to brown butter. Of course brown butter solidifies at a higher temperature so you'll need to mix it slightly differently. Make your anglaise ice cream base as usual but with only 75% of the original dairy (I use a full-fat 35% cream anglaise base), cook it until it hits around 70 degrees celsius or just slightly thickened (I don't cook ice cream bases as thickly as I do creme anglaises). Allow it to cool to around 40 degrees at which time you can stir in your oil (or brown butter) measuring to 25% of the remaining dairy. There will be some small oil droplets in your mixture but as it cools and stirred the mix should fully emulsify.


----------



## jakem (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that the problem you are having is trying to use actual butter. I have made brown butter ice-cream by browning the milk solids in cream, straining them out and adding them back into a regular anglaise base. That way you don't throw off the fat ratio while getting the flavor.


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

I do something similar. I add dry milk powder to the butter when I brown it then sieve them out. I include some of the brown butter in the base but not enough to take the fat too high and I puree the sieved-out brown butter solids with a little water before adding them to the base.


----------



## plazake (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you, for answering. But this method works for me only with .. In all other cases I get only strange results, like those below


----------

